
Can Neural Nets Detect Sexual Orientation? A Data Scientist’s Perspective - jeremynixon
http://www.fast.ai/2017/09/13/kosinski/
======
tontonius
Interesting research and commentary.

Only thing that tripped me up is the old Target-Pregnancy factoid. Most likely
never happened, and now I cringe every time I hear about it.

[http://www.kdnuggets.com/2014/05/target-predict-teen-
pregnan...](http://www.kdnuggets.com/2014/05/target-predict-teen-pregnancy-
inside-story.html)

